# Cooper's Hawk likes my raised railbed



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Today, I saw a Cooper's (or perhaps Sharp-shinned hawk) eating its recent catch on the raised roadbed for my garden railway.

I will try to get a picture for next time, but still trying to figure out where the Insert image icon/button is here to post it.

Bryan


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

This Merlin decided to snack on my track also.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool! We have some that roost in the tree across the way. They love to catch/eat the crows and ravens and I've seen them in action. If you hear their distinctive "laugh," they are Cooper's hawks.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A guest of the old back yard garden railroad...bon appetit


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Great photo. He or she, seems to be saying, "Do you mind, I'm eating here".


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Do I need to purchase 1st Class Membership - $24.00 for 1 Year access - to get the icon/buttons for inserting a picture here?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have access to a web server, you can link images with html image tags.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have access to a web server, you can link images with html image tags
To clarify that cryptic post . . You don't need 1st class membership to post photos. [Though it would help support the cost of running this marvellous site.] 

What you need is an internet resource that stores your photos. A free Google Picasa account will do, or maybe the web space that your local broadband internet service provider gives you. 

Once you have the photo online somewhere, it will have an address, [e.g. http://home.comcast.net/~pthorton1/images/A4photo.jpg ]. If you read the FAQ here ( Resources/FAQ ) you'll get some ideas, and the actual answer to your question is here, in a thread called "Posting Photos" 
Website Questions? : Posting Photos[/b]


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

The local doves enjoy walking and napping on my elevated track. The local hawks enjoy the doves, also. Clumps of feathers tell the tale. 

Larry


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bdelmo on 29 Nov 2010 09:25 AM 
Today, I saw a Cooper's (or perhaps Sharp-shinned hawk) eating its recent catch on the raised roadbed for my garden railway.

I will try to get a picture for next time, but still trying to figure out where the Insert image icon/button is here to post it.

Bryan


.....................................................................................

Not sure if this is a Cooperhawk or not.. but sure was not going to let me have my tel. ph. pole back.. This was early on in the yr. I had a hard time getting him to leave and leave the darn pole he pulled out of the gound.. See the cemented bottom... boy they can pull anything up.
Kind of mean to...laf.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 05 Dec 2010 11:13 AM 
Posted By bdelmo on 29 Nov 2010 09:25 AM 

Not sure if this is a Cooperhawk or not.. but sure was not going to let me have my tel. ph. pole back.. This was early on in the yr. I had a hard time getting him to leave and leave the darn pole he pulled out of the gound.. See the cemented bottom... boy they can pull anything up.
Kind of mean to...laf.














Yes, that is a Cooper's Hawk, and a young one too.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I posted the Winter feast of roast beast by Coopers Hawk taken for what remained at my home garden railway to Plaxo web server, and finally figured out how to get it shown here:


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

just type the URL, at least we can follow the link to the photo


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason you're getting a failure to display the image is because a login screen is being returned by the web site. Do you have the setting in your pictures/profile on that web site set for public access?


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I needed to select "View Full Size" button to get the jpg image that would display here.

Thank you for your suggestions to help me here.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT PHOTO!! Anyone here remember the motion picture "The Giant Claw"?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics guys,

Here's a couple my wife took on our elevated rail line.

It's an immature Redtail Hawk (they're huge).

In the one picture I was actually backing the train towards him and got to about 3 feet away before he flew away.....as the train was getting close to him I kept thinking to myself...."is this really smartest thing?"


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Great shot!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Brian. He's sure interested in what's coming!!!! 

It's a whole lot of fun seeing and getting images of the "wildlife" that visits our railroads.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Taint nature wonderfull when it surounds you. That is why I live so far out of the city.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome pics! Because we have bird feeders, we also get Cooper's and/or sharp-shinned hawks from time to time. We've been treated to some interesting shows when they go racing after one of the littler birds, zipping in and out through the tree and shrubs. Sometimes we'll go out the front door and find one sitting on top of the grandkids' playhouse just four feet away. In December we had one on the wrought iron fence in the back yard, in front of the layout. Got to watch him through the kitchen window for quite a while. Went out there later and found feathers and drops of blood from his meal.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Wonderful pics....especially the one of him 'eyeing' you! Maybe you could tape some 'food' on a boxcar, and teach him to ride the train. Wonder if he tried to perch on the telephone pole?


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I found this picture of a "Sharpie" feeding, which is like what I saw, but missed taking a picture.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By bdelmo on 14 Feb 2011 07:15 AM 
I found this picture of a "Sharpie" feeding, which is like what I saw, but missed taking a picture. 













*Messy little eater, isn't he*/she. [/b]


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

The small hawk is back at my home garden railway after placing my bird feeds outside again this Fall/Winter.


Here are the web links:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/910161...hotostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/910161...hotostream




Bryan


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a guy here in Phoenix that has Parrots in his back yard. 
There is a water fall feature on his pool filter system and come and drink from the pool of water at the top 
He can only watch them from in the house. If he goes out side they fly away .. 

JJ


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Mhh can i add some of thOse hawks to my railway?
They might keep the local cookatoos away... I am rather concerned they might start playing with my trains once the track is up and running...which means thy most likly take everything they can carry... Btw if you see a cocatoo with a black Mack cap call the cops that cap is mine....that cheeky bugger nicked it off my head and did a runner/ flyer
Great photos btw.
Regards Michael


----------

